# Show us your desktops (#3)



## hewee

New thread

Older Show us your desktops (#2)


----------



## Stoner

I thought thread replies were supposed to run to about 5000 posts before a new thread was started?
Has this changed?


----------



## hewee

I was thinking that was some of the 503 error troubles because of long threads.


----------



## DarqueMist

3 posts in and no screenshots ...... had to fix that


----------



## Spandexer

Work - 1927 pic of Washington from Shorpys.com


----------



## DarqueMist

New game = New Desktop


----------



## emoric

Need to bring a little Linux into the mix.


----------



## DarqueMist

Had to bring it back ... same game ... but new desktop (screenie of me in character)


----------



## DarqueMist

Still playing New Vegas but added a "New Vegas Bounties" mod. Decided to change my characters appearance to better fit ... the result as my new wallpaper


----------



## jp1203

Latest...view is off of Mt. Greylock in Adams, MA. Two 23" monitors are the reason for the huge image.


----------



## valis

grace potter............:up:

hope life is treating you well up north, young master Stergis.....peace and happy holidays.


----------



## jp1203

valis said:


> grace potter............:up:
> 
> hope life is treating you well up north, young master Stergis.....peace and happy holidays.


She's quite good...one of the nice things about being a Pandora addict!

Life is treating me very well...hope everything going okay for you too, Tim! Happy Holidays!

...how do ya like that, by the way? 12 degrees! It's actually even colder here: 7.3 and dropping. We're a little higher than Windsor, so it's a little colder here than there.


----------



## valis

truth told, Joe, I miss it.....miss it dearly. I was raised in the mountains of Colorado, and you know what temperature it was down here over the weekend?

80 freakin' degrees!!!! 

Anyplace that you have to run the AC in December is a special kind of hades indeed.


----------



## valis

and for the record, got turned onto Grace by a friend of mine at work, who had me work on HIS blog at thefalconsnest.wordpress.com......he's got a couple fun polls up there, and if you compare his layout with mine, you may see some minor similarities........no worries, I just need to find the time to learn how to code again (last time was in 98 and HTML was all the rage, now I don't even know what the current coding web language is) and couple that with getting off my lazy butt and doing something with it.


----------



## jp1203

valis said:


> truth told, Joe, I miss it.....miss it dearly. I was raised in the mountains of Colorado, and you know what temperature it was down here over the weekend?
> 
> 80 freakin' degrees!!!!
> 
> Anyplace that you have to run the AC in December is a special kind of hades indeed.


I'll bet you do! I can't stand the heat...I run the AC constantly in the summer and dread having to go outside. ...and I don't think I've ever seen a temperature higher then 90 here! Supposed to be cold the next few days.



valis said:


> and for the record, got turned onto Grace by a friend of mine at work, who had me work on HIS blog at thefalconsnest.wordpress.com......he's got a couple fun polls up there, and if you compare his layout with mine, you may see some minor similarities........no worries, I just need to find the time to learn how to code again (last time was in 98 and HTML was all the rage, now I don't even know what the current coding web language is) and couple that with getting off my lazy butt and doing something with it.


I haven't written HTML in quite a while, either. I've been spoiled by Dreamweaver, and probably can't even remember most of it. Throw in any CSS and I'm lost, since when I learned HTML CSS existed but wasn't really accepted yet.

Trying to learn C++ now...that's a fun experience, and it can certainly be frustrating at times!


----------



## valis

gad........the stories I could tell you about c++........


----------



## Spandexer

Work Desktop - EVE Online
Gallente Atron Frigate


----------



## DarqueMist

OK, playing a new game (Dragon Age 2) which means a new desktop which means time to revive this thread.


----------



## Spandexer

Agh!


----------



## Spandexer

Just kidding, Darque. 

I'm STILL playing EVE Online. Graphics are better than ever!
Now I just need to update my home pc from a P4 with AGP card to Sandy Bridge i7 with PCI Express.
Work Desktop: A Thorax cruiser approaching a stargate.


----------



## DarqueMist

Tis what keeps the necromantic going spandexer


----------



## Gabriel

Here are both my desktops


----------



## rotarysteve

Here is what I have used... my desktop is very cluttered right now so I give the image....

I use this image of my home town and it is from 134 years ago....


----------



## DarqueMist

yup ... pulling a thread back from the grave (still playing Dragon Age 2 though)


----------



## Lance1

My Desktop


----------



## Stoner

My current desktop:


----------



## sepala

DarqueMist said:


> OK, playing a new game (Dragon Age 2) which means a new desktop which means time to revive this thread.


wow.


----------



## sepala

Stoner said:


> My current desktop:


why your folder are in each and every where?


----------



## Spandexer

Work pc - Station camping in a Ferox Battlecruiser with bad guys in system.


----------



## Stoner

sepala said:


> why your folder are in each and every where?


Because I can and I want to.
Some times I clear the desktop to post a cleaner picture, but this last is how it looks like as I use it.

Unlike others that stare at their wallpaper all day, I actually use my computer for things other than browsing the internet


----------



## Gabriel

Lance, that is beautiful.


----------



## Gabriel

sepala said:


> why your folder are in each and every where?


Jack's are much neater than mine which vascillate anywhere between 5-6 groups of work with 1-4 folders in each, and a pethora of PDF files and text pages spread out til I sift through and file, synthesize, or discard them.


----------



## Lance1

As you see from my post #25, I have no folders, no nothing on the desktop. I prefer shortcuts on the task bar. And to access files and folders, I use *Windows key + E*

Thank you Gabriel. I just ran across it one day and had to have it.


----------



## sepala

Stoner said:


> Because I can and I want to.
> Some times I clear the desktop to post a cleaner picture, but this last is how it looks like as I use it.
> 
> Unlike others that stare at their wallpaper all day, I actually use my computer for things other than browsing the internet


Sorry for the late response stoner, actually I wasn't subcribed to this thread.

In my case, I guess I have never changed the wallpaper, so I am still having the default "Bliss" wallpaper which comes with XP


----------



## Stoner

I don't change wallpaper very often on the computer I'm posting from.....and I prefer photographs of interest rather than art.
I have two other computers in use with the same wallpaper since they were set up.....one of them over 4 years old.
Here is the photo....I have used it also on the computer I'm posting from.

And there are even more shortcuts and folders on them


----------



## DarqueMist

Time to pull this back to the front.
Playing Dragon Age 2 still but using a more recent screenshot as my wallpaper.


----------



## Spandexer

Nice!
Still playing EVE also. 
Mining asteroid belts in very dangerous low security space with Rorqual boosting and support.


----------



## sepala

Spandexer said:


> Nice!
> Still playing EVE also.
> Mining asteroid belts in very dangerous low security space with Rorqual boosting and support.


what is this game and what is the game about? Anyway sorry for off topicing the thread


----------



## Spandexer

Hello Sepala.

EVE Online is an MMO (Massive Multiplayer Online) game about internet spaceships. 
You are a capsuleer (an immortal pilot) making your life in a universe far from Earth. 
You can train to be a pirate, mercenary, industrialist, combat pilot, missioner, miner, trader, etc. 
It's a very difficult game but can be a lot of fun!
Check it out...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eve_Online


----------



## sepala

Great I will check that out. Is that is free? Sorry I have no online gaming experience (I have very little pc gaming experience too! LOL)


----------



## Spandexer

There's a free 14 day trial so you can check it out. 
http://www.eveonline.com/


----------



## sepala

oh man..No free huh..Then so sad..I can't play


----------



## Lance1

My New Desktop! I Love DC!!


----------



## jp1203

Dual displays on my desktop...using DisplayFusion for the two taskbars. Best program I've ever purchased!


----------



## DarqueMist

Great shots there JS, wish we had some areas to hike in here like you do.
Finished Dragon Age 2 (bit of a let down after the uber high expectations the first one created for me) and moved on to The Witcher 2. Only just starting the game but so far I'm finding the graphics engine incredibly impressive. Current desktop is the first screenshot I took while playing it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Try Runescape for alternative for free RPG game. I left because i finished all mission and dont like the new version as they can make PC go bloated.

Anyway mine is



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I normally should tidy my desktop but im having with flash and need to sort out and put it over in place.


----------



## hewee

JStergis said:


> Dual displays on my desktop...using DisplayFusion for the two taskbars. Best program I've ever purchased!


Can your change the one image by making another copy and then flipping it so your see a mirror image of the other. May look better that way too.


----------



## jp1203

hewee said:


> Can your change the one image by making another copy and then flipping it so your see a mirror image of the other. May look better that way too.


I can do that, but I never see that wallpaper anyway because Outlook is always covering it. If you're running dual displays, check that program out...it's very cool!


----------



## hewee

JStergis said:


> I can do that, but I never see that wallpaper anyway because Outlook is always covering it. If you're running dual displays, check that program out...it's very cool!


OK then that covers it. Got just the one monitor here.

But seems like a cool program.

http://www.displayfusion.com/


----------



## Lance1

Just tonight, My Backyard Sunset! 06/10/2011 - 9:00 pm


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Lance1 said:


> Just tonight, My Backyard Sunset! 06/10/2011 - 9:00 pm


Awesome! :up:

Care to share for me to add on my laptop?


----------



## Lance1

My most Awesome sunset tonight!! Clean desktop as you see. The sky is on fire! 6 /11 /2011


----------



## sepala

Lance1 said:


> My most Awesome sunset tonight!! Clean desktop as you see. The sky is on fire! 6 /11 /2011


cool!


----------



## Spandexer

Lance1 said:


> My New Desktop! I Love DC!!


Very cool pic, Lance! I still read both DC and Marvel.

Eve again - 2 Orcas sliding through space...


----------



## jp1203

Had to share this one...stitched a bunch of photos into a panoramic and spanned it across both monitors. This is the view from just above the Lakes of the Clouds Hut on Mt. Washington, NH. Elevation is approximately 5300 ft AMSL from this point.


----------



## Lance1

Awesome panorama. You say you have it spanned over two monitors. Cool!



JStergis said:


> Had to share this one...stitched a bunch of photos into a panoramic and spanned it across both monitors. This is the view from just above the Lakes of the Clouds Hut on Mt. Washington, NH. Elevation is approximately 5300 ft AMSL from this point.


----------



## hewee

Cool. Can you make a 360 one?


----------



## jp1203

I don't have enough shots for a 360 view from there, because I'd just be taking photos of rocks if I went all the way around from where I was standing.

Here's my work desktop... basically the same thing (taken a little lower, though), but I've got a 20" 4:3 LCD here, so I used one shot for it instead.


----------



## hewee

Wow someone lives way up there in the rocks? Looks like a big house too. How far is it to town or a store? Just where is this at?


----------



## jp1203

hewee said:


> Wow someone lives way up there in the rocks? Looks like a big house too. How far is it to town or a store? Just where is this at?


That is the "Lakes of the Clouds" Hut. It's on the saddle between Mt. Washington and Mt. Monroe in northeastern New Hampshire.

Info is here: http://hikethewhites.com/lakes_hut.html

There are no roads to the hut, and it looks like it is heated by propane, since there are over a dozen large tanks outside. I would assume they're dropped in by helicopter since there is no way to get any type of vehicle up there. The inside is beautiful!


----------



## hewee

Wow thanks for the link. Looking around that web site and all the place way away from it all.
http://hikethewhites.com/shelters.html
Not much to some of the places but a floor to have a dry place and a roof over you to help keep you dry and then just hope the weather does not blow way in on the open side.

Why the big chain over the roof here?
http://hikethewhites.com/jimliberty.html

Another nice thing is for New Hampshire the most you ever see or hear from that State is at voting times so nice to see other things. You think there be more trees. I know upper NY is full of trees and that is the next State over.


----------



## jp1203

hewee said:


> Wow thanks for the link. Looking around that web site and all the place way away from it all.
> http://hikethewhites.com/shelters.html
> Not much to some of the places but a floor to have a dry place and a roof over you to help keep you dry and then just hope the weather does not blow way in on the open side.
> 
> Why the big chain over the roof here?
> http://hikethewhites.com/jimliberty.html
> 
> Another nice thing is for New Hampshire the most you ever see or hear from that State is at voting times so nice to see other things. You think there be more trees. I know upper NY is full of trees and that is the next State over.


The chains are there because the highest wind speed recorded on earth was on Mt. Washington. Many of the buildings at or near the summit are chained to the ground so they won't literally blow away.


----------



## hewee

Wow that sure is high wides. 

So how many people fly away up there?  I know 40 MPH get me started.


----------



## valis

JStergis said:


> The chains are there because the highest wind speed recorded on earth was on Mt. Washington. Many of the buildings at or near the summit are chained to the ground so they won't literally blow away.


correct me if I'm wrong, Joe, but didn't Bill Bryson cover that part of the Appalachian Trail in 'A Walk In The Woods'?


----------



## jp1203

valis said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, Joe, but didn't Bill Bryson cover that part of the Appalachian Trail in 'A Walk In The Woods'?


Hmmm...it's been a long time since I've read that book, but I believe you are correct.


----------



## jp1203

Home desktop...just captured the first monitor, because the second is the same anyway.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Pinched right from my Windows 7. Loved these little monsters.


----------



## jp1203

Work desktop...Mt. Madison, NH. 

There's a black bar because I use a laptop + a 20" LCD and the resolutions are mismatched. 

Running Server 2008 R2 with all the normally disabled stuff (themes, sound, etc.) enabled.


----------



## jp1203

Home desktop...the lake last night. Cut off the second monitor so the image wouldn't be huge.


----------



## jp1203

Latest. Trying to revive this thread...

Not sure why I ended up picking this one...taken on one of those days when I have nothing better to do than explore old logging roads and trails.


----------



## hewee

Looks like a fun day to drive in the mud. Looks like someone was spinning the wheels and changing over to the side to drive pass that one spot that's waiting in front of you.


----------



## jp1203

hewee said:


> Looks like a fun day to drive in the mud. Looks like someone was spinning the wheels and changing over to the side to drive pass that one spot that's waiting in front of you.


The road was a lot worse than that further down. That was driving on the way back. I drove like that because sections of that road are very high in the middle (though not that section specifically), so it's an easy way to prevent high-centering it.


----------



## hewee

JStergis said:


> The road was a lot worse than that further down. That was driving on the way back. I drove like that because sections of that road are very high in the middle (though not that section specifically), so it's an easy way to prevent high-centering it.


I bet it can get many times worse then it is there now. But hey that's how you really learn to drive when you know anything can happen sliding around so take it slow or get in trouble.

Was down at the river fishing and lots roads around that part and farm land and rail road tracks so roads are not do bad getting in most places.
But when it gets wet and that one time I said OK got to pack up and get out but you got a couple miles or more to get out to good road. I made it all the way to the big wide road and the rain really came down by then. Well that clay dirt is like slime and sticks to everything. I could not drive and stay on the road no matter how slow I went or how hard I tried. Wheel spinning and sliding I went to the one side to far and got stuck. So much mud got up around the front wheels of the 1987 Toytoa Xtr Cab that it took the plastic wheel well insert on the inside of the wheel well and pulled it all off. Most cars now days done even have that but you know how they used to be. 
Out away from everything so all wet because I am trying to get out or I have to walk out or just wait and wait. Here comes someone and it was a jeep and this guy had chains etc. Was a little hard getting me out from the side but then a long way still to the paved road and he pulled me and by then it was even getting really hard on the jeep to stay on the road but he got me out so that was really nice to get help when your in need like that.


----------



## jp1203

hewee said:


> I bet it can get many times worse then it is there now. But hey that's how you really learn to drive when you know anything can happen sliding around so take it slow or get in trouble.
> 
> Was down at the river fishing and lots roads around that part and farm land and rail road tracks so roads are not do bad getting in most places.
> But when it gets wet and that one time I said OK got to pack up and get out but you got a couple miles or more to get out to good road. I made it all the way to the big wide road and the rain really came down by then. Well that clay dirt is like slime and sticks to everything. I could not drive and stay on the road no matter how slow I went or how hard I tried. Wheel spinning and sliding I went to the one side to far and got stuck. So much mud got up around the front wheels of the 1987 Toytoa Xtr Cab that it took the plastic wheel well insert on the inside of the wheel well and pulled it all off. Most cars now days done even have that but you know how they used to be.
> Out away from everything so all wet because I am trying to get out or I have to walk out or just wait and wait. Here comes someone and it was a jeep and this guy had chains etc. Was a little hard getting me out from the side but then a long way still to the paved road and he pulled me and by then it was even getting really hard on the jeep to stay on the road but he got me out so that was really nice to get help when your in need like that.


That's quite a story! I try not to go places that are too crazy for fear of something like that happening. Plus, that's pretty far from a Jeep...it's a 2004 Subaru Outback L.L. Bean. It does surprisingly well off road and has all wheel drive, a limited slip rear differential, and 8" of ground clearance. It'll go anywhere an average SUV will, but I wouldn't dare try to go some of the places a CJ can.


----------



## hewee

JStergis said:


> That's quite a story! I try not to go places that are too crazy for fear of something like that happening. Plus, that's pretty far from a Jeep...it's a 2004 Subaru Outback L.L. Bean. It does surprisingly well off road and has all wheel drive, a limited slip rear differential, and 8" of ground clearance. It'll go anywhere an average SUV will, but I wouldn't dare try to go some of the places a CJ can.


Yea and how soon someone came by to help was great. Guess God was looking over me that night. 
But your right your car is better then a 2WD but will not out do a jeep and a jeep that made to go more places then the ones you buy new.

I wanted a Toyota jeep long ago. It was a hard top and you could take it off and take the doors etc off. Guess it was about 1975 when I had to go the dealer to get the plugs etc to do a tune up I looked at the new cars. First good car I had was the 1971 Toyota Corolla 1200cc and it was a Deluxe Coupe. I put a lot of miles on it and it was fun to drive. Going up the hill to Reno and places like that then it waa not so good and it more then one person was in the car you had a harder time. 
But also first car that had the Rack & Pinion steering and that was great and no slup like the other older 61 Ford F-150 where the gear box gets old and steering gets harder and harder. So that was one great car I had and it had 68,000 mile on it when I got it and I put many more so was sold on Toyota after that. 
The 1980 Toyota shortbed with the 20R engine was the most fun truck. Still like to know why it was about 4" lower then all others when you go and look at the wheels, tires, springs etc all seem to be the same and we were all out at work with are tapes checking everything and could not find out why. One guy years later said it may of been made to be sold over in Japan but don't think so because it had a booklet in it in English. My first truck when I started working out of town I got after trading in the Big V-8 with a 4 barrel carb and gas shot up to $1.70 and you could only buy gas every other day in 1981 so I had to get something that was not going to make me go broke because I drove over a 100 miles one way to get to work so needed something better then 6 to 8 mpg.  I loved the Hydraulic Clutch in the 1980 Toyota that was so easy to press down and that truck hugged the road rain or shine going 80 mph down the road and it did great on turns fast also. If a sign had a warning speed for a turn I could drive faster then what was posted in that truck. Has a 1984 S-10 that was junk and if a turn said to slow to what ever speed I had to drive even slower and that to me is unsafe because I had to drive slower then posted speed. S-10 was very bad when you turn one way and then turn the other way and a couple on and off ramps were that way and it scare you and the way I drove back then tells you how spooky the S-10 was. 
Wonder why they did away with the Hydraulic Clutch in later Toyota trucks I had? So easy to press down and I used the gears to do my slowing and stopping so much because it just works better and you have more control and you save on brakes.


----------



## jp1203

I hear you on the S10...I've driven a number of Blazers and the handling is absolutely terrifying. 

I miss driving standard sometimes. This Outback is an automatic, which is probably more practical around here, but the standard is just more fun, gives a little more power, and gets better gas mileage. 

My uncle uses a 1953 Dodge M37 as his plow truck. Talk about a beast...I think the thing weighs around 3 tons, tops out at around 40 MPH, and has an inline six engine that makes a whopping 70-something horsepower. Amazing what that amount of power will do when it's geared that low, though!

The Outback is fun for a station wagon...it's got a flat six that makes 212 HP. Other than being an absolute nightmare to change spark plugs in, it's got quite a bit of power and is as smooth as glass. That car handles better at high speeds on roads full of bends than a station wagon has any business doing. The roof is pretty high and it's got the same ground clearance as most SUVs, but it doesn't feel "tippy" at all. 

I used to have a '95 Nissan Maxima. 190 HP V6, but I think that was a pretty conservative rating. That thing was deceivingly fast. Quicker than almost any six cylinder and many eight cylinders even to this day. Didn't handle well, though...it didn't weigh much, which is probably why. Got it up to 227K miles and it started having transmission issues. I miss it. Fun to drive and the white-faced gauges were very cool. I don't care to admit what speed I've gotten up to with that.


----------



## Deejay100six

For those of you who don't have as much system ram as you'd like, this is what your desktop should look like.


----------



## jp1203

Deejay100six said:


> For those of you who don't have as much system ram as you'd like, this is what your desktop should look like.


Firefox probably doesn't help you out much there. It has a habit of using ridiculous amounts of memory!

That's not enough to prevent me from using it, though...it's still my favorite browser.


----------



## fairnooks

I mean it's clearly a nude woman pin up...but its all left to the imagination...so I would like to know, is it inappropriate or not...obviously not from my perspective...but from others in a publik forum? I mean there's no whale tail, butt crack (well, maybe a hint) or cleavage like one sees all the time in the media... but the mood is suggestive...so is it inappropriate to be subjectively suggestive? Like the Mona Lisa for example.


----------



## Lance1

Damn! If I had her on my desktop my wife would Hang me by the testes and beat me with a stick. Love it by the way. HOT! and gentleman at the same time. From a man's aspect mind you. Woman? Now that is entirely another story.


----------



## fairnooks

Ya, thanks for that, I've had gals think both ways; on the one side, oh, so that's what your attitude is eh, and on the other, having no problem with an image representing a distinctly channeled fantasy of a bygone era for which there is no TWAIN program!
Their (gals) reactions is how I tell the good one from the bad ones!...Just kidding...I use more than that (hehe!).


----------



## DarqueMist

Been a while since I posted to this thread but ..... I like this screenie I captured playing Skyrim. Have since moved on and am playing Amalur but this desktop remains


----------



## Spandexer

Very nice colors on that, DarqueMist. 

My wallpaper is the current storyline going through Marvel comics...


----------



## new tech guy

"I am Cave Johnson, President and CEO of Apeture Science" 










There is still Science to be done!


----------



## Lance1




----------



## fairnooks

Post Apocalyptic Windows Where Only VB Clones Survive. Remember when the year 2000 was far in the future?


----------



## Cheeseball81

My current wallpaper


----------



## valis

that's pretty cool, Nic......:up:


----------



## valis

my current one.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks


----------



## new tech guy

valis said:


> my current one.


Very nice :up: looks like a solar eclipse during sunset. How have you been anyways?


----------



## valis

staying out of trouble, which is good.......too dang busy. 

How about you?


----------



## new tech guy

Hanging in, left here for a bit, life got in the way. Off at school now and out of my small community college. School keeps me busy so project wise ive slowed down a bit though im just finishing up my home server rebuild but that is it really  Really enjoying living away at school too. .


----------



## Spandexer

Work desktop - Cyclops of the X-Men vs Captain America of the Avengers!
Helps keep me awake.


----------



## Lance1

My latest desktop! I seen this in a video I was watching online and thought, "I got to have this" So Played it over and took a screenshot. Awesome!


----------



## Skivvywaver

My Dad had a Buick wagon like this. His was silver. It would flat out get it as I remember. It had a four barrel carb and when they kicked in it was gone. Dad called it "passing gear".


----------



## Spandexer

Work
Part of the Avengers vs. X-Men storyline going on right now.


----------



## Johnny b

Reviving an old thread.


----------



## Johnny b

A desktop from a different computer,


----------



## valis

Old!?!?!


----------



## valis

Lol...has your original avatar in it....wow....


----------



## Johnny b

Sorry, that went over my head 


edit....OK ....I realize what you meant lol!

Yeah, time flies!


----------



## Johnny b

Anyone want me to go back?


----------



## lochlomonder

Here's mine, sans shortcuts, which I stole shamelessly from some site.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dual screens with separate wallpapers ...


----------



## valis

I am a big Patrick Nagel fan and none of mine arent exactly SFW...


----------



## valis

Ex used to call it porn. I call it art but whatever.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Sorry, that went over my head
> 
> edit....OK ....I realize what you meant lol!
> 
> Yeah, time flies!


Man I had not seen that in a while. And mind you, I did search for it. 

Still second best in history IMO. No clue what its from but have always loved it.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> Love it. Been there a few times.


Right on.


----------



## crjdriver

Here is my current desktop.


----------



## RT

Sooo...
I got a new monitor, apparently it has the smarts to ask me if I wanna get Win 10 or Win 11....is that normal for monitors these days?
I declined...got 10 already.
I'm just glad there's a Start option


----------



## Spandexer

Necropost anyone? : )


----------



## Spandexer

Dual monitors.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

Can't have the real thing so...


----------



## 2twenty2

Task bar and icons hidden


----------



## 2twenty2

🐣 Easter desktop 🐇


----------



## Gr3iz

Spring has sprung ...


----------



## 2twenty2

...








Thanks. I took the pic you posted and used it for my desktop wallpaper.
@ekim68
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-science-and-space-thread-2.903153/page-327#post-9892209


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's mine. I'm a minimalist and like to keep things simple and uncluttered.


----------



## valis

Blue screen lol


----------



## valis

2twenty2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 295903
> 
> Thanks. I took the pic you posted and used it for my desktop wallpaper.
> @ekim68
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-science-and-space-thread-2.903153/page-327#post-9892209


You may want to check out APOD, Astronomy Photo o de Day.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> You may want to check out APOD, Astronomy Photo o de Day.


Thanks valis will do


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Here's mine. I'm a minimalist and like to keep things simple and uncluttered.
> 
> View attachment 295904


😲 blue screen 😁

There are members here who can help you with that blue screen 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Blue screen lol


Yup.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> There are members here who can help you with that blue screen


I'm sure they could but I can live with it.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Cookiegal

@2twenty2,

Lovt it. Bonanza!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> @2twenty2,
> 
> Lovt it. Bonanza!


Yep 🐎 🐴 🐮 🐄 🤠


----------

